# looking for dtg t-shirt fulfillment services



## wesley1706

hi,

i am looking for a t-shirt fulfillment service with quick turnaround. 

i am selling on ebay since 2009. my minimum t-shirt sales is at 300 / month.

i am managing a small group of ebay t-shirt sellers and they can bring more business under my referral.

thank you


----------



## Smckee21

Hi, I can easily help you out with this volume at the best pricing and with exceptional service. We offer DTG, Screen Print & Embroidery fulfillment and typically ship out in 48-72 hours. Can you offer me your e-mail address so I can send you some pricing etc?

Thanks

Steve
[email protected] or call 215-672-2382 ext 104. I tried PM'ing you but your mailbox is full.


----------



## wesley1706

Smckee21 said:


> Hi, I can easily help you out with this volume at the best pricing and with exceptional service. We offer DTG, Screen Print & Embroidery fulfillment and typically ship out in 48-72 hours. Can you offer me your e-mail address so I can send you some pricing etc?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve
> [email protected] or call 215-672-2382 ext 104. I tried PM'ing you but your mailbox is full.


yes, send me email to [email protected]

would love to hear from you 

kind regards


----------



## tchandler52

There are several printers on here. Also have you tried a search on google ?


----------



## wesley1706

tchandler52 said:


> There are several printers on here. Also have you tried a search on google ?


hi, thanks for your info

when i search on google, only big and well known company show up.

i need to find a different company which is easy to work with with good prices as well.


----------



## wesley1706

thanks for all messages that came to me, i really appreciate those. still look forward to get the best vendor.


----------



## stevem98

I think tee shirt gang integrates with eBay


----------



## wesley1706

stevem98 said:


> I think tee shirt gang integrates with eBay


yes, thanks for your info

i know t-shirt gang but i am just looking for a better one


----------



## WISER24

Hi 
My name is Robin Wise I have a DTG printer and would love to help you out. I looking at just making the extra cash in side for up coming holidays. Let me know thanks
Robin 

Sent from my SM-N910V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ajspin

Sent Private Message.


----------



## EricDeem

DTG Hub is a small fulfillment company with big focus on quality and fast turn around time.


----------



## WISER24

Would be glad to help, just getting started and ready to work.


----------



## Pressera

Hi there,

Always excited hearing someone starting his T-shirt business from 0. 

We can help you on growing your eBay business. We had a client who has been selling on ebay.com. We helped him to expand to eBay Europe marketplaces (ebay.co.uk .de .fr) and his sales grew up to 1400 per month in just 3 months...

Pressera team.


----------



## Big Frog

Howdy!
You should check your local Big Frog store. We have 70 stores nationwide and many offer excellent fulfillment opportunities.
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## tchandler52

Did you find ever find anyone to print your t-shirts ?



wesley1706 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am looking for a t-shirt fulfillment service with quick turnaround.
> 
> i am selling on ebay since 2009. my minimum t-shirt sales is at 300 / month.
> 
> i am managing a small group of ebay t-shirt sellers and they can bring more business under my referral.
> 
> thank you


----------



## printaura

wesley1706 said:


> thanks for all messages that came to me, i really appreciate those. still look forward to get the best vendor.


It would help if you listed more things you are looking for in a printer.


----------



## tchandler52

Are you selling a lot of different designs or are they mostly the same designs ?



wesley1706 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am looking for a t-shirt fulfillment service with quick turnaround.
> 
> i am selling on ebay since 2009. my minimum t-shirt sales is at 300 / month.
> 
> i am managing a small group of ebay t-shirt sellers and they can bring more business under my referral.
> 
> thank you


----------



## chandrapauldas

if u r looking for small qty top class quality at cheapest rate then we r your right choice.


----------



## splathead

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​Please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer/printer/ service/etc. outside of the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/ area, you cannot offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html guidelines.


----------



## wesley1706

i am open again to receive offers

i got my dtg vendor already, but then their printer has been broken since November and i dont receive actual information about when they are going to return


----------



## tchandler52

That sucks. That's why it is always good idea to at least have 2 or more printers. 



wesley1706 said:


> i am open again to receive offers
> 
> i got my dtg vendor already, but then their printer has been broken since November and i dont receive actual information about when they are going to return


----------



## rklovestruck

Hello Wesley,

We currently have 5 machines running and 2 in the sidelines for when production spikes. I think you might be interested in our Print on demand and drop ship fulfillment program (based mostly on DTG printing). I just sent you the Shirt Fulfillment Info email moments ago to explain the pricing and options for that. 

If you are looking for a bulk DTG order we can also do that for you but you can send your info here:GreatApparelForYou.com, Quotes, Custom Screen Printing Estimates, Embroidery Pricing, DTG Quotes, Inexpensive Printing Services, chicago screen printing because pricing depends on quantity, color of shirt, location of print, size of print, time you need it in hands, etc.

Otherwise, have a great weekend!


----------



## wesley1706

hi,

i am currently looking again for fulfillment service.

contact me 

thank you


----------



## wesley1706

hi, 

i am open again to receive offers.

my minimum orders is at 10 per day.

have a nice day

thank you


----------

